# Toro ccr 3650 Surges



## jroros (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a Toro CCR 3650 with the plastic carburetor that starts right up, and otherwise runs fine, except for the engine surging. I was wondering if anyone has been able to eliminate the surging by cleaning the carburetor or if anyone has any experience with the aftermarket briggs carburetors sold on ebay for around $23.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard the plastic ones can warp and cause air leak issues.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

I have bought a few aftermarket carbs and never had an issue. Never replaced one on a Briggs though.

Donyboy73 on youtube has some amazing videos on just about everything.

This may help you.


----------

